# Spray on bed liners



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Which one should I get? Rhino or Line X any other suggestions? What should I expect to pay?
Thanks ya'll.

Ward


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

thebeachcaster said:


> Which one should I get? Rhino or Line X any other suggestions? What should I expect to pay?
> Thanks ya'll.
> 
> Ward


 Both are about equal in quality, about $300.00 to $500.00 depending on size of bed.


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a LINE-X in my '03 f250. Great stuff. If I recall it was about $450. It was installed by the dealer, I love it. scott


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rhino liner*

A bunch of friends of mind have the Rhino liner. I'llbe next hopefully soon. It's great.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Never tried the Rhino, got the LineX when I got my truck in 98 and it is still there.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I had Line-X in my 02 F250. I beat the crap out of the bed of that truck, and the stuff held up extremely well. I'd just clean it off with soap and water, and even pressure washed it once to give it a good cleaning. Great stuff.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Rhino has the "tough grip"*

Think I might look at that tough grip. Like the idea of my stuff not sliding around.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

thebeachcaster said:


> Think I might look at that tough grip. Like the idea of my stuff not sliding around.


Never had that problem with Line-X.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yo Ward*

After talking with you earlier today, I called Rhino about mine. They said they would "touch it up" for me for free as long as thier wasnt a great deal involved.

Mayb e something else to consider.

Not to say that mine is in bad shape, I have a nick or two rubbed off of the tailgate.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think both companies will do that. At leas the Line-X in Yorktown will fix small spots for free. One thing to make sure of though is that they don't cover your bed mounting hardware. They covered the bolts that held the bed of my truck on and I ran into a situation where I wanted to remove a couple of them for a spare tire carrier. Talk about a pain in the rear to cut that stuff away to get at the bolts.


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Linnings*

I have the Rhino(hard line) on a 8ft. bed of a Chevy 2500HD. $349 GOOD STUFF


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

I have had both and Line-X appears to be more UV resistant and does not cut or peal as easily. I would go with Line-X.


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

There is also the roll it on yourself option which I will be using with my old truck. 1/4 of the cost but not sure it will hold up.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Coast'n that stuff you're talking about is Herculiner. I actually used it on a boat to protect the gelcoat is heavy wear areas from pulling anchors, nets, etc. Works pretty well, but wears out fairly quickly. Definitely doesn't have the durability of the commercial spray on coatings.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Well yall*

I think the Line X is gonna win my vote. Ryan, got your message and was way ahead of you on the window for the camper shell.


And thank everyone for their two cents


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

Tried the do it yourself herculiner kit it didnt last that long,next truck used the dupli-color kit and it is lasting longer then the previous . The dupli-color kits are sold at Advance auto .


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I have had both. Line X hands down. Its thinner and tougher.

Figure it this way. The army is using it on the humvees they are sending out to Iraq.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*line x*

I just bought a truck with the line x and you can also get it colored to match your truck ... and you can get different thicknesses ... all the way up to a 1/4 for heavy duty ... and it doesn't suspose to let stuff slide


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

herculiner is a pain in the *** to work with. rhino and line-x are great but also look into vortex out of NC.


----------

